# Could the flooding cause USPS to slow down ???



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a few evil bay items not show up yet that were shipped via USPS parcel post. Both of these are coming from out west or near west one from CA, the other drom OK. That makes both shipping points west of the Mississippi river. I was wondering if these are being held up because of the flooding. Do you think it's possible this could be the cause ??? The CA package was mailed around the 3rd and the OK package was mailed on the 9th. This is a good topic to sound off on. Has anyone else experianced any ground shipping delays ???

Rocky


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Rocky, 

Parcel Post is always slower than other options, two weeks is not uncommon... Flood delays would be destination specific I believe, if you’re in the flood zone or a service center that forwards your package is, you got problems... Parcel packages are shipped when space is available, i.e., low priority. 

In my experience it’s too early to be concerned. 

Michael


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I usually get a tracking number to follow their progress... truckers take some strange back road routes. 

Yes flooding can cause delays and detours. 

John


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Could the flooding cause USPS to slow down ???Could they get any slower?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Parcel post is trucked...just like FEDEX Ground...so a week to 10 days is the norm for a cross country move...and with some of the freeways flooded, it could take longer.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well what ever means they use I get it a lot quicker most times by mail ,compared to UPS. Any more I use the post office faster more reliable and no damage. A lot has to do when the item is shipped. Usually some of the folks are slow on shipping they may say its shipped that day but I doubt it. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 17 Jun 2011 07:05 PM 
Well what ever means they use I get it a lot quicker most times by mail ,compared to UPS. Any more I use the post office faster more reliable and no damage. A lot has to do when the item is shipped. Usually some of the folks are slow on shipping they may say its shipped that day but I doubt it. Later RJD 

AMEN! Bad mouth the United States Postal Service all you want... I'd rather use their service than any of the others. Cheaper, Faster, and a whole lot more likely to arrive in-tact and undamaged. VIVA USPS!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never had a problem with the post office either. It gets from point A to point B about as fast as a truck can drive. Say 5 to 7 days between Vegas and the northeast. But yes, bad weather and holidays will cause slow down.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 17 Jun 2011 06:23 PM 
Parcel post is trucked...just like FEDEX Ground...so a week to 10 days is the norm for a cross country move...and with some of the freeways flooded, it could take longer. 
Is Parcel post trucked or is it "trucked" on to a railcar? I know that BNSF's Z trains (the hottest trains) have many UPS and USPS trailers on them. I was just curious if anyone knew if it was entirely trucked or was it truck and then placed on a train. I know the flooded as slowed down quite a few grain trains, and other lower priority trains but I'm not to sure about the Z's. 
Craig


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently had a small package take 22 days from FL to MA via USPS, all documented with tracking scans. Seventeen of them were spent getting from Boston to Newburyport, MA; about a 45 minute drive. It's a new record for me.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 18 Jun 2011 05:54 PM 
Posted By Mike Reilley on 17 Jun 2011 06:23 PM 
Parcel post is trucked...just like FEDEX Ground...so a week to 10 days is the norm for a cross country move...and with some of the freeways flooded, it could take longer. 
Is Parcel post trucked or is it "trucked" on to a railcar? I know that BNSF's Z trains (the hottest trains) have many UPS and USPS trailers on them. I was just curious if anyone knew if it was entirely trucked or was it truck and then placed on a train. I know the flooded as slowed down quite a few grain trains, and other lower priority trains but I'm not to sure about the Z's. 
Craig 


To my knowledge, the USPS does NOT contract with railroads to move mail any longer. Just about everything that is NOT parcel post goes by air if the distance is over 250 miles or so...and the USPS has extensive contracts with the airlines to use up belly space in airliners. They also have contracts with expedited shipping firms...like UPS, FEDEX, and others...to move mail between certain mail centers. It's all cost based. If UPS can get a air freight container...NOT IT'S CONTENTS, the whole container...from say San Diego to Washington, DC AND they have a a flight at the right time...and it's cheaper than belly freight, they could get the shipping job. 


The USPS loads belly containers right at the regional post offices...and move them to the airport on flatbed trucks. I don't know where the bigger air freight containers would be loaded...but it's possible that's where the flat rate boxes are put.


Parcel Post...isn't shipped by air...it goes by a cheaper method...and it's often contracted out to regular shipping companies...except it goes in bonded trailers...ones with seals on the doors. The trucking company that pulls the trailer CAN put the bonded trailer on a TOFC car. If this happens, then the "mail" is moving by rail. But, NOT under USPS control. Trucked mail is bonded at the loading site...and is delivered to a USPS facility where the bond is broken and the mail put back into the normal mail flow.

In general, First Class Mail, Express Mail, and Priority Mail all move on aircraft for long distance moves. Parcel Post and Media Mail move by "truck".


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 18 Jun 2011 11:08 PM 


Parcel Post...isn't shipped by air...it goes by a cheaper method...and it's often contracted out to regular shipping companies...except it goes in bonded trailers...ones with seals on the doors. The trucking company that pulls the trailer CAN put the bonded trailer on a TOFC car. If this happens, then the "mail" is moving by rail. But, NOT under USPS control. Trucked mail is bonded at the loading site...and is delivered to a USPS facility where the bond is broken and the mail put back into the normal mail flow.

In general, First Class Mail, Express Mail, and Priority Mail all move on aircraft for long distance moves. Parcel Post and Media Mail move by "truck". 










I would disagree about USPS trailers being put on trains, because I've personally seen 28' pug USPS trailers put on Z trains. Not to many compared to UPS and JB Hunt but every once in a while. But it makes since for a contractor to move mail how ever they want. 

Craig


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the common problem is items not actually shipping on the day the Ebay notice states. 

This isn't Ebays fault either. 

The seller's print the address and click shipped so Ebay send the notice. 

But the seller doesn't actually ship the package for a day or two, somes times a week or two. 

I can't say anything bad about any of the carriers. 

The damage I've seen was from poor packing. 

When packing a Diesel locomotive, you have to load the nose so the coupler and cowl area doesn't take the hit when the box is landed on it's end. 

Both of my RS-3s had broken cowls and couplers on one end when received. 

One was in the original box and the other was shipped with news paper for packing. 

News paper just isn't good enough to pack G Gauge size diesels. 

They weigh too much for news paper.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

One of the delayed packages has finally arrived today. 
It was the one from OK sent priority mail on the 12th of this month. But dang, 8 days for priority mail from just halfway across the country








Gee I've had packages from Seattle come priority mail is 3 days. So what gives ??? Could this be another example of CHANGE in our latest version of government







And what of the package from CA that was shipped 1st class mail on the 6th. Well I guess ....... I'll have to wait and find out









Rocky


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Naw Rocky, it's not political, it was just your turn, besides you are having great fortune securing a home and selling off your Mom's stuff. 
Let it go. 
Poop happens.... 

John


----------

